# ethernet sur hackintosh kalyway 10.5.2



## xavierdu77 (2 Septembre 2012)

salut a tous! voila mon probléme j'ai plusieurs mac et un hackintosh dans la coque d'un powermac g3 tout fonctionne parfaitement. 

il ya quelque jours j'ai eu un pc avec un intel pentium4, 1gb de ram une carte graphique ati donc j'ai voulu faire passer l'ordi sous hackintosh kalyway 10.5.2 intel/amd
déja il boot sur le cd ensuite je l'installe et au reboot il ya la pomme le logo qui tourne puis écran noir ... j'ai tout esseyer rien ne marche j'ai donc changer la carte graphique pour une nvdia geforce fx 5200 et j'ai reinstaller kalyway et la : ça marche!!!

seul problem: l'ethernet de la carte mére ne marche pas impossible de le faire fonctionner. pour info la carte mére est une asrock 775vbb+ prescott 800 dual channel.
 le son marche et tout le reste sauf l'ethernet.

j'ai aussi une carte ethernet en pci mais elle n'est pas detecter non plus la marque est d-link dlg10028c il ya sur la carte aussi ecrit DGE-528T

un autre probleme: j'ai un pc amd athlon xp 1ghz et 100mhz et 1gb de ram l'ordi boot sur kaliway intel/amd il ya les ecriture avec les / qui tourne et juste apres il est senser y avoir des petites ecriture mais juste apres les / qui tourne et loading hfs+ il ya une ligne de commande et directement apres il reboot pas le temp de lire ...
voila je m'y connait assez bien en informatique mac/linux/windows mais pas vraiment en hackintosh
si quelqu'un serait resoudre mes probléme ça serait vraiment cool car les deux pc sont comme des morts dans ma chambre je ne veut pas de windows malgrés toutes mes clé de lisence et linux ubuntu, fedora, mint et autre interface kde, gnome ou autre j'en ai un peut marre...
donc voila sa serait suuper sympa de m'aider sur ces probléme si vous avez une petite idée je suis preneur car la je ne sait pas quoi faire
merci beaucoup! et a bientot


----------



## itOtO (5 Septembre 2012)

Salut,Alors pour ton premier ordi le chipset Ethernet est un VIA et il n'est pas supporté par OSX, donc impossible de le faire marcher. Pour la carte PCI D link faut que je verifie mais ca risque d'etre pareil. La solution peut etre de prendre une carte pci reputée compatible mac ou alors tout simplement d'utiliser un adaptateur apple usb/ethernet.


Pour le second ordi, tu es sur un processeur amd, donc non supporté par OSX! La solution serait de chercher sur le net un kernel modifié d'OSX pour les processeurs AMD. On en trouve plus pour les atom, mais il en existe pour les AMD (tu peux trouver ca sur osx86.net par exemple), par contre attention, un kernel ne correspond qu'a une seule version d'un systeme: par exemple 10.7.3, mais pas 10.7.2 ou 1.7.4


----------

